# ISO - iShares S&P/ASX Small Ordinaries ETF



## System (15 March 2012)

The iShares S&P/ASX Small Ordinaries fund aims to provide investors with the performance of the market, before fees and expenses, as represented by the S&P/ASX Small Ordinaries Index. The Fund invests in Australian shares and trusts listed on the Australian Securities Exchange, and seeks to use an optimisation strategy to track the performance of the Index. 

http://au.ishares.com/fund/fund-overview-ISO-ASX.do


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2022)

Geesh, the Small Ordinaries has been smashed the past six months. Might be a good opportunity if there's another leg down overall.


----------



## Sharkman (18 July 2022)

that MER though... 0.55%  bears more resemblance to one of those thematic/flavour ETFs rather than an index ETF

Betashares EX20 feels like a more viable alternative in the ASX small caps space, at least to me. it's #21-200 instead of #101-300 by market cap, but it only charges 0.25% MER


----------



## InsvestoBoy (19 July 2022)

Sharkman said:


> that MER though... 0.55%  bears more resemblance to one of those thematic/flavour ETFs rather than an index ETF
> 
> Betashares EX20 feels like a more viable alternative in the ASX small caps space, at least to me. it's #21-200 instead of #101-300 by market cap, but it only charges 0.25% MER




VSO at 0.3% FYI https://www.vanguard.com.au/adviser/products/en/detail/etf/8211/equity


----------

